# Solicitud de diagrama - Fuente triple EPS-3250 Escort



## R-Mario (Jul 2, 2013)

Tengo esa fuente pero no encuentro el diagrama.

Marca: Escort
Modelo: EPS-3250

Bueno ni siquiera encuentro la fabricante, tambien vi una identica pero es tektronix


----------



## osotronico (Jul 25, 2013)

amigo aqui te envio el diagrama que necesitas.
exitos.


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 25, 2013)

osotronico dijo:


> amigo aqui te envio el diagrama que necesitas.
> exitos.



 

Ese es el catalogo pero no el diagrama 

Te agradezco.


----------



## osotronico (Jul 26, 2013)

prueba aqui:
www.clubdediagramas.com/
te envio un reporte que encontre.


es lo que pude encontrar,


----------

